# Anyone have a redemption form for the portable DVD player?



## jym (Aug 15, 2006)

I recently signed up for DirecTV. I am suppose to get a portable DVD player. But I need the redemption form. Does anyone have one?

-Jym-


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

It use to be on the Directv website.If not they also send you one in the mail.


----------



## bwelliott (Sep 16, 2006)

jym said:


> I recently signed up for DirecTV. I am suppose to get a portable DVD player. But I need the redemption form. Does anyone have one?
> 
> -Jym-


directv.com/FREEGIFT


----------



## Louis Delaughter (Feb 15, 2007)

jym said:


> I recently signed up for DirecTV. I am suppose to get a portable DVD player. But I need the redemption form. Does anyone have one?
> 
> -Jym-


 I am checking on free gift that came with new customer activation.


----------



## Louis Delaughter (Feb 15, 2007)

bwelliott said:


> directv.com/FREEGIFT


I am check on free gift for activation my account.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I was supposed to get one, but they sent a home DVD player instead.


----------



## t4u2me (Mar 6, 2007)

I recently signed up for Directv. I am suppose to get a portable DVD Player. But I need the form. Does anyone have one?


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

t4u2me said:


> I recently signed up for Directv. I am suppose to get a portable DVD Player. But I need the form. Does anyone have one?


1. Click HERE for the link to the form. 
2. Print it out.
3. Fill it out.
3. Mail it in.

On a side note, it's the same link that was posted by bwelliott earlier in this thread.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Why are some people getting their gifts and in relatively fast time. I signed up in July and got my player in September. My friend, who I referred signed up in September and has yet to receive any Dvd player. Beyond CSR	Roulette, does anyone have a process they took to get their player?


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

Why are some people getting gifts period? I sure didn\'t get one when I signed up?


----------



## ZoSoAir (Sep 19, 2006)

Picketeer said:


> Why are some people getting gifts period? I sure didn\'t get one when I signed up?


You really are a genuine Nay-Sayer arent you? Nothing positive to add...dont add anything.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

can i get the free gift from directv if i signed up through a directv dealer?


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

ZoSoAir said:


> You really are a genuine Nay-Sayer arent you? Nothing positive to add...dont add anything.


What is positive in this?


----------



## ZoSoAir (Sep 19, 2006)

Picketeer said:


> What is positive in this?


Duh... The offer of a free gift!


----------



## Dalek1963 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi,
It depends on the dealer, but most dealers I would think so. Youd have to send in the form, but check with the dealer to be sure.



hambonewd said:


> can i get the free gift from directv if i signed up through a directv dealer?


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm a 10 year sub and I ordered the H20 online from DirecTV. I got the free gift mailer a couple weeks later.

I mailed it in, figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

ZoSoAir said:


> Duh... The offer of a free gift!


Duh...........From your post?


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

ZoSoAir said:


> Duh... The offer of a free gift!


Duh.................from your post?


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes I got a free portable DVD player when I signed up initially in July (don't believe they sent me anything though, I just used that free gift from the link). But now I just upgraded using the free code, one of my D11 to an R15 and in the mail I got another thing saying send in with my bill for a free gift. Can't hurt to try I suppose. The DVD player was decent, I gave it as a gift, but they were going on ebay for about $100 or more. Not panasonic or anything, but not bad for free, didn't even have to pay shipping which at some point I thought I read I would have to.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Mine took about 2 months to arrive (last week). I signed up for D* through their web site and a confirmation e-mail included a link to the forms for the rebate and DVD. Sent both in when my first bill arrived. D* also sent me a form via regular mail that was essentially the downloaded form already filled out.

As for the unit its a low-end Coby with 1 dead pixel on the screen (always green) and remote control. I'm not complaining since it was free and will be fine for the occaisional use it will get when traveling and camping. If I can get a cable to hook it up to the 13 inch we take in the pop-up camper on longer trips that would be great. There may be one in the accessory box. Its small size would make it more convenient than taking a set-top unit from home.


----------



## eballard (Sep 11, 2007)

Can't find form on Directv.com/free gift..........Please direct to actually link after getting there.


----------



## Trendy2 (Apr 16, 2007)

https://www.directv.com/images/pdf/Freegift.pdf


----------



## eballard (Sep 11, 2007)

eballard said:


> Can't find form on Directv.com/free gift..........Please direct to actually link after getting there.


Thanks for the link..(TigersFanJJ & Trendy 2)
...Is there a shipping fee that should be sent along with this form?


----------



## Trendy2 (Apr 16, 2007)

eballard said:


> ...Is there a shipping fee that should be sent along with this form?


Not sure, but I'm guessing no - shouldn't have to pay shipping for a free gift IMO.


----------



## putty469 (Jun 5, 2007)

They shipped mine for free, and I got it a couple weeks ago. It is a Coby 7" widescreen dvd player with a car adapter and the standard battery pack. Looks to be of average quality.


----------



## dedalus_00 (Sep 8, 2007)

I originally signed up last December, and never printed/submitted my DVD player paperwork. Is there a statute of limitations somewhere? It is still the same offer that was going on at the time.


----------

